# Installation d'une vitre sur PowerMac G5.



## Apca (5 Novembre 2004)

Voilà, certain pourront peut-être avoir une mauvaise réaction, 

Mais j'aurai voulu installer sur la portière qui s'ouvre, une vitre en plexiglass sur le power mac G5. Ben oui, j'aime bien voire l'intérieur. Après plusieurs recherche sur le net, je n'ai rien trouvé. Donc si vous aviez un lien, ou que vous l'auriez fait ? Car le problème c'est que si j'ai la vitre sur mesure, faudrai-t-il encore que je sache la fixée.   

Merci de répondre


----------



## Joachim du Balay (5 Novembre 2004)

ça ne doit pas être très difficile de trouver une plaque de polycarbonate dans les magasins de bricolage (je ne sais pas comment ça s'appelle en Belgique  ), que tu fais découper juste à la bonne mesure...

 par contre ce n'est pas donné...


----------



## Apca (5 Novembre 2004)

Merci de répondre, pour la découpe, je saurai le faire moi même. Tu crois que ca couterai cher une vitre de 50 cm2 ?  Je voulais l'acheter dans un magazin de bricolage, Je pensait à une vitre en plexiglass   (A moin que le polycarbonate c'est du plexiglass ) Ca me semble bon aussi, le seul problème c'est la fixation.  :mouais:


----------



## naas (5 Novembre 2004)

Il y a unautre problème c'est la ventilation, en effet une plaque de plexiglass isole la chaleur et ne l'évacue pas, boquant ainsi l'effet d'induction, deuxieme effet kiss cool les trous, le G5 est rempli de trous, et devine pourquoi ? la surface d'échange, et ton plexiglass lui il échange rien :affraid:


----------



## Apca (5 Novembre 2004)

Tu crois que ca pourrais faire beaucoup de tord alors ? Cette plaque en plexi ?  :mouais:


----------



## naas (6 Novembre 2004)

de tord je ne sais pas de tort peut être , il faudrait que la surface d'échange d'air soit la même qu'avec la grille d'origine


----------



## Joachim du Balay (6 Novembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> de tord je ne sais pas de tort peut être ,


il voulait peut-être dire qu'avec la chaleur ça pouvait se gondoler...  



la plaque alu latérale n'a pas de trous-trous...et comme il y a déjà la vitre en plexiglas (ou polycarbonate  ) la diffusion de la chaleur par l'alu à cet endroit ne doit pas jouer tellement

c'est juste le compartiment supérieur qui n'est pas fermé par la vitre, une plaque juste à cet endroit pourrait suffire ?


----------



## Apca (6 Novembre 2004)

Joachim du Balay a dit:
			
		

> c'est juste le compartiment supérieur qui n'est pas fermé par la vitre, une plaque juste à cet endroit pourrait suffire ?



Ben, oui, pourquoi pas, mais j'aurai voulu que ce soit fermer partout. Ce serait pas non plus très beau si c''est en 2 partie. La plaque que j'aurai mis au dessus et le déflecteur en dessous.


----------



## naas (6 Novembre 2004)

Alors c'est partit prends du plexiglass m1 si possible (qui ne goute pas en cas de feu  )


----------



## lel (6 Novembre 2004)

il y a une plaque en alu, donc si tu mets du plexiglass a la place, ca ne va rien changer au niveau de l'aeration ... l'alu ne laisse pas mieux passer l'air que le plexi  

A+
Max


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2004)

Faut pas oublié l'effet de la cage de faraday produite par le boitié en métal, autant pour les ondes entrante que sortantes...


----------



## Apca (6 Novembre 2004)

Je pense pas que ca posera problème au niveau chaleur. Car le coté qui s'enleve (donc au je mettrai la vitre) ne chauffe pas. En plus devant cette plaque il y a le déflecteur qui ne chauffe pas non plus.  Le seul problème, c'est comment la fixée ? t'aurai pas une idée toi LEL vu que tu a aussi un powermac


----------



## esila (6 Novembre 2004)

Acpa, n'oublie pas la petite touche neon bleu...
Non , je te comprends...Je m'y mettrai un jour aussi...On les aime nos meta-matics...
Pour la fixation, j'essaierai de garder un systeme identique au panneau alu mais cela ne m'a pas l'air facile.Je ne pense pas que devisser la structure des loquets et la revisser sur ton plexi soit du plus bel effet...Sinon tu poeux tjs explorer une solution avec des aimants dans les angles ( je ne sais meme pas si des aimants fonctionne avec l'alu...pour te dire que je ne suis pas d'une grande aide sur ce thread...)
A suivre...


----------



## naas (6 Novembre 2004)

Dites les enfants la règle sur les "é" et "er" cela serait sympa de la réviser un peu 
sur la photo je crois voir une mousse autocollante double face et deux points de fixation en haut
tu as des pattes bleues faites par 3M qui pourraient faire l'affaire
elles ont l'avantage de ne pas agresser la surface :love:

http://cms.3m.com/cms/FR/fr/0-141/kckeiFR/view.jhtml (tout en bas )


----------



## Apca (6 Novembre 2004)

esila a dit:
			
		

> Acpa, n'oublie pas la petite touche neon bleu...
> Non , je te comprends...Je m'y mettrai un jour aussi...On les aime nos meta-matics...
> Pour la fixation, j'essaierai de garder un systeme identique au panneau alu mais cela ne m'a pas l'air facile.Je ne pense pas que devisser la structure des loquets et la revisser sur ton plexi soit du plus bel effet...Sinon tu poeux tjs explorer une solution avec des aimants dans les angles ( je ne sais meme pas si des aimants fonctionne avec l'alu...pour te dire que je ne suis pas d'une grande aide sur ce thread...)
> A suivre...



Merci de ton avis, les neon, c'était prévu, pas comme une discothèque, mais je comptait en mettre un ou 2. Reste la fixation, y a bien un moyen  :hein:


----------



## Apca (6 Novembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Dites les enfants la règle sur les "é" et "er" cela serait sympa de la réviser un peu
> sur la photo je crois voir une mousse autocollante double face et deux points de fixation en haut
> tu as des pattes bleues faites par 3M qui pourraient faire l'affaire
> elles ont l'avantage de ne pas agresser la surface :love:



Pour les é et er, je vais réviser   
Mais NAAS, tu m'a donnée un idée, mais je sais pas si ce sera beau. Il existe des petit bout de "scratch" que je colerai sur la vitre et à l'intéreur du Powermac.   Sinon, l'émant, ca fonctionne aussi, à l'intérieur du power mac il y a un petit coin en haut qui sait attirer celui-ci


----------



## naas (6 Novembre 2004)

hum aimant avec les FEM j'eviterais  par contre ventouse ou patte collante oui :king:


----------



## Apca (6 Novembre 2004)

Je pense que je vais essayer des petits bouts de "scratch" discret car si je voudrai ouvrir la fenêtre du powermac, à la longue, les "pattes collante" coleront plus vraiment à la fin.   

Bon, je vais voir ce que ca donnera, et vous posterez les photos. Avec neon,...


----------



## lel (6 Novembre 2004)

j'attends les photos 

Concernant les é ou è, desole, mais moi, je ne les ai jamais utilise depuis que j'utilise internet, soit + de 6 ans ... probleme d'incomptatibilite avec certains navigateurs... et puis, j'ai eu l'habitude des claviers americain, et la bas, les é ou è n'existe pas !

A+
Max


----------



## esila (7 Novembre 2004)

De meme, clavier qwerty sius les doigts...


----------



## Apca (10 Novembre 2004)

Voilà, l'installation de la vitre est faite. Pour l'instant, elle est attachée toute seule, car je l'ai coupé quelque milimètre plus grand, ce qui fait qu'elle tiens toute seule. Je vais encore commander le ventilo pour la carte graphique, et vous posterez les photo si vous voulez.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2004)

alors ?


----------



## supermoquette (11 Novembre 2004)

ben il attend le ventilo de la carte graphique


----------



## Apca (26 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben il attend le ventilo de la carte graphique



Bon, j'ai eu le ventilo y a un petit temps. Pour les photo, voir dans ma signature. J'ai maintenant mis le kit vantec + la vitre. Plus que le reste.
Je n'ai pas de porbleme de magnetisme ou autre sans la porte d'origine.

Juste pour vous tenir au courant...


----------

